# Advice about going to first college party?



## sportsnut12 (Oct 28, 2009)

I am in my second year of college. The first semester of college was pretty rough. I didn't really have any friends. But then in the 2nd semester I made 2-3 friends just by talking to them one on one in class (I usually don't have any anxiety when I talk to somebody one on one, it is just when I am with a group of people or I feel like I am being watched.) So now here in my first semester of my second year I get invited to a college party for the first time. If I got invited to something like this a couple of years ago, it would be an instant NO. But today, I am giving effort to improve my shy introverted self. It is not for sure that I will go, but I feel like I should go. I feel like if I don't improve myself starting now, I will miss out on many great opportunities, like meeting that special someone. 

The party is going to have a lot of people in kind of a small apartment. This makes me nervous. The previous social gatherings I have been to has been hell for me. I feel extremely awkward a lot, usually by myself. It feels totally impossible to just join in a group conversation. I know I shouldn't but I really care what people think about me. 

Like I said earlier, I really don't want to go, but I feel I should. What can I expect? What are some tips to help me get through this feeling good about myself and maybe even enjoy it?


----------



## telefy (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a list of interesting/funny stories on my computer that I can tell to people (I haven't written the whole thing; just listed the titles really). It's good to have stuff to talk about like that, that way if the subject ever comes up you get an opertunity to talk for a while and fit in more. 

1 story involves my major, 
1 involves a halloween
1 involves my favorite professor at my college
1 involves the first time I got sick drinking

stuff like that is pretty likely to come up. 

Hang around the friend who invited you and get introduced (or ask to be introduced to ppl)

say stuff like: 
-Where do you know (friend who invited you)?
-Were you born in this area? (if not explained above)
-What's your major? (relate to the stuff he says, or explain how things are different for you so far)
-What do you do for fun? (Answer: Did you try to get into that? Do you know anyone who's into that? etc.)
-etc. etc. 

It will be fun going to the party. You need to show up for a little while and just meet everyone. Then if you feel like jetting, just go. Right before you may as well explain to your friend that you've got lots of studying you want to get done that night and can't stay long.


----------



## Mexicanbaby2 (Nov 15, 2009)

There is a new site about parties...you might be able to find some information about parties there....its called fiestaloco.com


----------

